# Medieval books on demons and demonology



## Aldarion (Dec 26, 2019)

I know about _Ars Goetia_ (The Lesser Key of Solomon), but are there any others, translated to English? I would be especially interested in something of Byzantine origin, if it exists at all.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 26, 2019)

Demons in the MA are Biblical, so you'd look more at theological works. For the West, you might look for _Witchcraft in the Middle Ages_ by Jeffrey Burton Russell. There's quite an extensive bibliography, including a section on 15thc theorists. For Byzantium, I got nuthin'.


----------



## Black Cat (Feb 14, 2020)

Not sure about the Byzantine part, but the Greek Magical Papyri (translated by Betz) would have something in a similar "flavor," though there aren't appearances by "demons" as we would call them today. Hecate (rendered as Hekate) makes an appearance, as does Typhon, Hermes in his chthonic aspect, etc.

Other well-known MA grimoires with demons as-such include the Book of Abramelin the Mage, the Grimorium Verum ("True Grimoire"), and the Dictionnaire Infernal - plenty of material there!


----------

